

Our conceptual dark age of man-machine interaction - samstokes
http://pwpwp.blogspot.com/2010/01/our-conceptual-dark-age-of-man-machine.html

======
houseabsolute
It doesn't seem like any of his proposals would have even remotely the impact
of Apple's work in 1984. Actually, even compared to the concept of a touch
screen phone that works as they developed in the iPhone. Maybe I'm missing a
joke here, but I'd say that he's not in a place to criticize if he thinks that
"object-oriented drawings" or "wiki namespaces" are going to be more useful
innovations than even the tiniest detail of what Apple, or, hell, Microsoft is
doing.

------
ehsanul
I found myself lost in the Carver Mead interview linked in the blog post
instead:
[http://freespace.virgin.net/ch.thompson1/People/CarverMead.h...](http://freespace.virgin.net/ch.thompson1/People/CarverMead.htm)

Pretty convincing for someone, such as myself, with almost no knowledge of
quantum physics, and hence extremely confused as to the logic behind it all.

------
joe_the_user
I don't know if his details are correct but I think the _sweep_ , the
direction of his thinking is correct.

The overall model of human-machine interaction is stuck.

But improving _that_ is incredibly hard.

It's nice to have even a small base to discuss the improvements by.

